# Site Move complete.....



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2004)

12 hours of pure hell is over....

We're up, we're running...

Any problems, let me know please.


I'll fill in the 'what happened' details after I catch a break....


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 7, 2004)

Hooray!!  Congrats on the move, I hope you can take a well-deserved break and put your feet up and have a beer!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 7, 2004)

Congratulations on the new server and great work getting it up!(not meant in a dirty way) Do you still have any hair left on your head after that ordeal?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2004)

I need something stronger than beer....I'm thinking moonshine at this point...it'll grow hair on anything! LOL

Still have some DNS issues to deal with....for some reason, it's insisting that half the internet doesn't exist.  Techs are on it as DNS issues are not on my 'skills' list.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 7, 2004)

so... hate to admit it... but... I missed this place.:idunno:   Had nothing to do on my breaks at work .  Kept checking in to see if you were up... yes.... yes, I know... I am addicted...

Hey, Stoolman... can I exchange my rental stool for a permanent one? What is the cost of an upgrade? Might as well get comfy


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 7, 2004)

Kaith,c'mon over! I got a fresh batch drawn!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 7, 2004)

Kaith hears a soft knock at the door. He goes to answer the door and looks out the door keyhole. 

There standing on his doorstep is a middle aged man wearing overalls and a flannel shirt. The man looks at the keyhole and smiles. Kaith hears thur the door. "Kaith the boys down in Kansas have a gift for you" The man leans back and opens his knapsack and pulls out a 2 liter bottle filled with a clear looking liquid while looking both ways down the street. 

Kaith opens the door and is handed the bottle. The man says "The boys in Kansas want to thank you for the hard work you done on the project and this is their way of saying thanks"  The man steps off the doorstep and into the shadows and Kaith hears a truck engine start up and sees a Ford Pickup move out of the shadows of a couple of trees and the man waves as he passes by. 

Thanks Kaith


----------



## bignick (Sep 7, 2004)

it's back...whew...starting to get the shakes from withdrawls


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2004)

ok... I think all the holes are patched, though a few hundred 'new message' notifications got bounced back to me.  


Migration timeline:
10:30am - begin shutdown of forum.
10:45am - archive entire MT site and transfer to new server.  Archive is over 500MB
11:15am - begin installing MT on new server.  File corruption causes problems. Repackage and recopy site.  everything installes except main forum database.  database files corrupted.
Recopy just database and attempt install.
DB install causes massive processor overload, grinding server to a stop. (cause traced back to corrupted files)
6pm - clean copy of database transfered to new server and data install begins.
10pm - data install complete, DNS issues remain
12AM - DNS issues resolved.  Migration Complete.
1230AM - Bob passes out...wishes he had that shine...or a transporter.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 7, 2004)

Well sounds like you need to move down south a bit, to a land flowing with 'shine and honeys.....florida :wink:


----------



## Seig (Sep 8, 2004)

The shine would kill him if his honey didn't!

Seriously, I know that Bob has really put in a lot of time and energy on this. Thank you all for making it happen. Keep becoming supporting members and allow us to keep making MT better for  you.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice work Bob, I've done things like that myself so I know how stressful it can be!

Site seems to be running much faster as well (although it's only 10am here so I guess all the Americans are still in bed leaving me all the bandwidth, mwahaha  )

Ian.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 8, 2004)

We've moved from a P3 1ghz to a P4 2.4Ghz, and the quality of the bandwidth is supposed to be better.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 8, 2004)

Absence makes the heart grow fonder :inlove: ...we all missed not having this fun place to be yesterday!  Thanks for all of your hard work Bob! :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 8, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Absence makes the heart grow fonder :inlove: ...we all missed not having this fun place to be yesterday! Thanks for all of your hard work Bob! :asian:


I completely echo this sentiment.  

Bob is the man.  Not just *A* man.  *THE* man.

-The stoolman-


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks, Mr. Hubbard, for all your hard work and tenacity in completing the transfer.  You da man!


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 9, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> We've moved from a P3 1ghz to a P4 2.4Ghz, and the quality of the bandwidth is supposed to be better.



http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=19990328 

Ian.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=19990328
> 
> Ian.


 ROFLMAO!!!! 
I always suspected thats how they did it....

:asian:


----------

